# watizit?



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

#1.)










#2.)










#3.)










#4.)










I have more but pic quality is too low.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

#1 looks like gentian violet..good find!

#4 is smartweed.

Have to take a closer look at the others yet.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

#2 I'm thinking some kind of wild honeysuckle, but not sure


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Is gentian violet good for anything particular, should I try to cultivate them?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's used as a topical anti bacterial, you can buy little vials of extract at the drug store and it's in some hoof treatments.

I don't know how hard it would be to cultivate enough to use, I've only ever seen it in small clumps and I don't know how to extract it.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Top: Bottle Gentain. The flower don't open. They just stay that way. VERY good find!
Red berries: White/pink Honeysuckle? 
Orange berries: could be the same - honeysuckle. 
Bottom: I vote for smartweed too! Nature's pepper!
http://www.eattheweeds.com/smartweed-nature’s-pepper-and-pharmacy/


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for eveyones' help! Here is another... poor pic quality, hope you can see it well enough. 

Tiny purple fowers on them.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

This last one looks like blue vervain. http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=215


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup... that sure looks like blue vervain! Thanks again, I love learning what we have on our land! :bow:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

That IS blue vervain! and If I were you, I'd guard it and try to propagate it. Blue Vervain is one of the best chest cold remedies. But it's also one of the most bitter tasting. Combined with mint or chamomile, it will get rid of a chest problem fast. 

Cough? Think Blue Vervain!


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I would be led to believe that #2 is a member of the Viburnum family.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

2 is bush honeysuckle. Mildly toxic, invasive. We have it, it crowds out natives.


----------

